# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zwierink-Van Gelderen (Eindhoven)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zwierink-Van Gelderen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Stratum, Eindhoven

Adres: Thomas A Kempislaan 21-01, Eindhoven

Website: www.sge.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zwierink-Van Gelderen*

----------

